# Which colours can you absolutely NOT wear?



## user79 (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you have any colours or shades that you think look absolutely hideous on you? Or maybe just colours you stay clear of?

For me, I have to say green eyeshadow. I bought Emerald Green pigment and ended up returning it, it just looked so bad on me when I applied it strongly.

I also am not a fan of pink eyeshadow, I think it looks too girly and bland.


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2006)

Yellow.  Dear god, yellow.  Not gold...but stuff like chrome yellow, and even bitter is too yellow for me.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 7, 2006)

No reds or yellows here.  And even some of the neutral taupe colors that sometimes turn orangeish...that reminds me...no orange either.

It just looks hideous on my NW15 skin.


----------



## lara (Apr 7, 2006)

Anything brown, be it blue-based or red-based. It makes me look sick, tired, and on my way to attaining zombie-hood.


----------



## tracie (Apr 7, 2006)

coppering...couldn't make it work for me.  anything that is too red on my skin pretty much makes me look like a crack whore zombie.


----------



## Becky68M (Apr 7, 2006)

Black, anything to dark around my eyes make me look so ugly. Red is horible to. 

I look best in pale pinks, like my blusher


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 7, 2006)

browns, anything dark brown make me look so ILL like weird lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2006)

pinks, yellows and some purples make me look bruised and ill!

orange eyeshadow just looks weird on me so I avoid it


----------



## Vennie (Apr 7, 2006)

Pink eyeshadow makes me look sick.  I also have trouble wearing anything too warm like amberlights.

for lipsticks it would be anything too blue based or brown.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

Yellows, and cool pinks, the ones that move towards mauve. Ugh. Truly awful. Yellows just make me look sickly.


----------



## hypodermic (Apr 7, 2006)

I have green eyes and MAs always try to steer me towards purples like Beautiful Iris and do an all purple look. I CANNOT pull it off, it always makes me look sick and shitty.


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't like myself in Pink a lot.  I think it makes me look like I have been crying.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 7, 2006)

chrome yellow


----------



## karen (Apr 7, 2006)

purples(other than very light lilac/lavendar) and blues are the only colours I WON'T wear. No idea if they look bad on me. I don't care to try.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 7, 2006)

I wear just about anything and everything on my eyes...I don't know if that's bad, but I think I pull it off okay.  I can wear most lip colors, but orangy-red lipsticks look terrible on me.  Also any lipsticks that are too brownish look bad, but I'm not as sad about that as I am the reds.  I have to be very careful with red lipsticks or I look ghastly!


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 7, 2006)

deleted


----------



## xiahe (Apr 7, 2006)

BRIGHT blue / turquoise shadows...like parrot.  which was really disappointing because i ♥♥♥ parrot but it was being neglected, so i sold it.  probably a big mistake.  lol.


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 7, 2006)

Old Gold, I love the color but whenever I try it on and try to do different looks it looks horrid on me!!


----------



## Shellamia (Apr 7, 2006)

I really can't stand anything brown or tan, with my complexion, it looks like I have an eye infection.

Purple/burgundy isn't something I'd wear either.


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 7, 2006)

trax made me look like i had gotten punched. bright yellows don't work on me either. even gorgeous gold looked sickly on me.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yellows, oranges and reds


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 7, 2006)

actually bold colors of any kind usually look BAD on me, probably since they tend to look better on darker complexions (sp?).
EW, and brown-toned lips, they do not do me justice!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 7, 2006)

really dark colors are hard for me since i have deep-set eyes and dark circles and it's always hard for me to apply them effectively and not look like i've been punched in the eye or resurrecting my 14 year old goth-wannabe self. 

reds, blues or bluish greens aren't very flattering for me either.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 7, 2006)

blues! I look aweful in blues


----------



## Alexa (Apr 7, 2006)

i haven't had a problem with any colors, so far. *crosses fingers*


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 7, 2006)

Some earthy tones, like mossy/khaki greens, look very wrong on me. I doubt Chrome Yellow would look good. Blues are hard to make work, admittedly. But I've worn just about every color at one point or another, with varying degrees of success. It's all in the application.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

blues and teals for sure, and i don't really like the way greens look on me either, but occasionally i'll try to make them work. the only blue i've ever kept is parrot and i'm waiting for the right occasion to come out with it. lol.


----------



## Ada (Apr 7, 2006)

Pink eyeshadow looks awful on me. I own at least 8 different shades of pink, warm and cool, bright and pale... and I cannot wear a single one. I can sort of wear expensive pink, but it's got gold in it so it's more of a peach.

And yeah, brown lip colors. Yuck. I have Madcap lipglass and it looks SO gross on me.


----------



## Isis (Apr 7, 2006)

Despite having red hair, I can do blues. I just have to be extremely careful about how I put them on. Otherwise I look like I've just come out of a fight or steped out of the 80's! I'm not quite sure which would be worse LOL

Chrome Yellow, Jasmine, & Gorgeous Gold = me looking sick.
Vivid pinks = me after I've been crying for hours, have pinkeye, or a bad bad hangover. Same for reds.
Blacks (or very dark coors) = I look like death warmed over.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 7, 2006)

When browns, oranges, and coppers have too much red, they don't look good on me.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 8, 2006)

black is not flattering on me at all!  I've never been able to use black mascara & when I use liquid liners even dark brown will look black on me & look horrible.  If it's softened (like when I line with e/s, like black tied) & smudged up then sometimes I can pull it off, but most of the time it does not suit me at all.
Yellows, greens, violets, pinks, browns, blues all look good on me.


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I look terrible in blues and all pastel colors! Blech  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My other problem is dark colors-my eyes are small so when I want to do a smokey look my eyes just disappear. I hate that!!!!!


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 10, 2006)

I wear pretty much any colour on my eyes, although sometimes pink eyeshadows make me look like I have an infection or something. I stay away from those, but thats okay as they don't much appeal to me anyways.


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't wear orange shades of e/s at all. I look tired and so-dead with those. It's funny that orange-peach is a perfect natural cheek color on me.


----------



## moussempes (Apr 10, 2006)

coppering is borderline..
chrome yellow or bright oranges. They make your eyes look puffy as if you've been crying all night.


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 10, 2006)

any kahki greens or dark greens...I wish I could wear them...


----------



## luxette (Apr 12, 2006)

Teals just look absolutely awful on me. They make my eyes look yellow and scary. Oh well, I guess that exempts me from the whole parrot craze.


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 12, 2006)

my only problems are with very blue colors.  i just steer clear of them, even if i think some of the colors are beautiful, like belle azure (my roommate has three of these and she looks amazing in blues!).


----------



## L281173 (Apr 13, 2006)

I avoid true pink lipsticks and glosses


----------



## sindais (Apr 13, 2006)

Dark purples and bright pinks.... especially the bright pink in the stila rose moon palette... it was just awful on me. still dont know how to make it work


----------



## Tabby (Apr 14, 2006)

yellow, bright pink, purple


----------



## modernclassics (Apr 14, 2006)

yellows, oranges, and most blues.


----------



## cyens (Apr 14, 2006)

eye: anything bleu, green, black, orange or just realy flashy

Lips: brown, red, burgundy, purple


----------



## Pascal (Apr 14, 2006)

only one color : blues oh GOD No blues or turquoises for me, I look like a cheap ho ...


----------



## booters78 (Apr 14, 2006)

eyes: Blue..it just looks bad....cheeks: anything other thank light pink..
lips: eh Red...


----------



## venacava (Apr 15, 2006)

Orange, warm yellow and brown. These colors make me look sick and sallow, ick!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 15, 2006)

I second Pascals comment! No blues! Deep Truth is so pretty but looks god awful on me. I do try desperately hard to make my electric eel work but it sits lonely as well, along with my 9 other blues!


----------



## depecher (Apr 15, 2006)

I can't wear certain purples because of allergic reactions:

Hepcat, Nocturnelle, Leisuretime, Satellite Dreams, Pink Mink, and Pinked Mauve. 

I'd love to wear these but my eyes won't let me.


----------



## yam900 (Apr 15, 2006)

Mid tone/dark pinks make me look as i have two black eyes.  I have yet to find a brown that suits me they just makes my eyes look dark and drab.  Mid tone greys look a bit dull on me too, i need a little bit of colour to bring my face to life.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 9, 2007)

Blues, I'm very fair with red undertones, anything blue makes me look like I'm severely hypothermic [aka grey and lifeless].
Greens look like mold on me. I haven't even bothered trying yellows and other crazy colors, though oddly enough reds are not that terrible on me.

I actually think the only colors that look good on me are browns [or the brown family / golds / bronze etc], and some purples like Pearl of the earth, I'm not a very colorful person.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 9, 2007)

I cannot pull of barbie pink lips, however badly I want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone knows of a bold pink that would look decent (see: not clownish) on a NW15 redhead, let me know! 

As far as eyes go, I wear just about anything. I have some trouble making certain browns look good, but I try to anyways.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2007)

Red or bright fuschia on the eyes...but Gwen Stefani made the look HOT in her video for 'New' (see my avitar).


----------



## Holly (Jan 9, 2007)

Browns are just awful on me


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't look so good with light blues.


----------



## jenii (Jan 9, 2007)

Darker purples look weird on me, because I am so pale. Black looks very harsh, so I tend not to use it (not even as liner). Also, regular flat browns look boring on me. They have to have some shimmer, or be mixed with another color like plum or green or something.


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 10, 2007)

In eyeshadows I haven't encountered yet a color that I can't pull off! (I have brown hair and brown eyes)

As far as lip colors are concerned, brown, extreme pink and dark lip colors don't suit me!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't wear yellow (makeup nor clothes) or gold l/s or l/g; I look like a Zombie.  Most pinks eye shadows make me look sick.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

i think i could pull off any color pretty much however, i personally dont like the blue-brown/club/sunpepper family of colors even though when i have to do them i get compliments from customers left and right


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool purples and blues both look terrible on me.


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2007)

colors such as club and blue brown just don't work on my NC20 asian skin....


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 10, 2007)

Anything yellow, orange or blue - though I haven't really tried...but it's because I can imagine how bad it would look on me!!


----------



## iLust (Jan 10, 2007)

yellows, and too much of any dark color


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 10, 2007)

Certain red based purples, and the color Passionate.  If I ever want to convince anyone I'm being abused, I'll do a look with those colors.  It's appalling!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't think blues or greens are super flattering on me...esp. the darker and bolder ones, like humid, or even freshwater


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2007)

Definitely black...i can't seem to make it work for me as a shadow...

and certain pinks like sushi flower....makes me look bruised


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 13, 2007)

Orangey shades make my skin look sallow and sickly.  I always (without fail) get asked if I'm feeling well when I attempt an orange color.


----------



## Silent (Jan 22, 2007)

Warm browns, hot pink and yellow. I always look much better in cool shades like grey and purple.


----------



## macslut (Jan 23, 2007)

Bright baby *fill in name of whatever color*
I also won't wear yellow.  It washes me out.


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 23, 2007)

There are shades of purple and pink that just don't look right on me. Most everything else I can pull off to some degree but medium purples especially are just...ugh.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 23, 2007)

The number one color that doesn't look good at all on me is blue. My eyes are on the grey side of green, and blue clashes horribly with them. I've gotten into the habit of not even wearing blue clothing.

I can't do brown, either. Every time I try to wear brown eye makeup, it ends up looking dirty. :\


----------



## kalice (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't do blues, especially sky blue kind of colours

On the lips, barbie pink is a no no. I can pull of the darker colours pretty well though


----------



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2007)

i can't wear any pinks on my eyes...which is such a shame because i love pink. but it makes me look like i'm half dead.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2007)

Anything orange or yellow based, (amberlights, almost any gold anything), some browns, and cool purples make me look wretched.

Brown or coral lip stick/gloss = yuck!


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 12, 2007)

purple / lavendar / pale blue colors :-( god knows I tried with the blues, it just didn't work out.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 14, 2007)

i'll wear just about anything, but i don't think i can pull off all-blue or all-purple eyeshadow.  i don't really feel right with BOLD red lips, either, but that's probably because i'm not used to them.  (i'll wear softer/more sheer reds.)


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 16, 2007)

I cannot wear BLACK e/s, black liner looks great but the e/s makes me look like I was chimney sweeping. I also look crappy in yellows and oranges. Oh and I love the way Club looks but I cannot get it to work, but grey based e/s like Moth Brown look great on me, weird.

Oh and I suck with the nude lip


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 22, 2007)

Blue eyeshadows look terrible on me. All blue colours look wrong with my green eyes and pale skin. I have to be careful with purples and make sure they're not on the blue side otherwise those can look horrible too. Also brown lipsticks look disgusting on me.. I think it's just because I'm so pale.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 22, 2007)

Peachy shades in blush or lipstick, barf.


----------



## aeni (Feb 22, 2007)

Green eyeshadow, navy mascara (Yuck), and certain red lipsticks shades (I make my own).


----------



## Artemis (Feb 23, 2007)

For me it more of color combinations. I will never wear sliver ring and sushi flower together again. Some one came up to me asked me if I was ok since I looked bruised.


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 2, 2007)

Any red based browns or coppery colours make me look ill, same with pinks (especially sushi flower - ick!). Yellow or orange doesn't work on me either, but then again, who does it work on?


----------



## hundove (Mar 3, 2007)

All browns, espeicially beige and bronze...they look horrible on me....I look like I just woke up with puffy eyes with those colors...How do you all wear those colors so well?
Even though I think I'm warm toned, I look better with cool tone shadows, for some reason,lol.


----------

